# Alucard (Hellsing) VS. Wolverine (X-Men)



## "Shion" (May 16, 2009)

Off the top of my head.


----------



## Sengoku (May 16, 2009)

Wolverine isn't killing Alucard anytime soon. :[


----------



## Raigen (May 16, 2009)

Alucard doesn't really have the means to kill Wolverine either. Biting him may have no effect cause of regen. Assuming he could bite Logan.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 16, 2009)

Alucard could absorb Wolverine or something.


----------



## Candy (May 16, 2009)

Why is this here... its the anime/manga battledome

well anyways i think alucard wins through bullets and the fact he cant be killed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2009)

Wrong section, and Alucard absorbs his soul


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 16, 2009)

Alucard makes Wolverine one of his familiares.


----------



## Raigen (May 16, 2009)

Can't soul absorb unless the other guy is dead, and Wolverine can't die. And bullets aren't gonna do shit to Wolverine. He's had his brain turned to mush by the Hulk and his heart exploded, neither of which could kill him.


----------



## Medusa (May 16, 2009)

alucard throws wolverine into teh moon for lulz


----------



## Red (May 16, 2009)

Badass wolverine as alucard's familiar is fucking badass.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2009)

Raigen said:


> *Can't soul absorb unless the other guy is dead, and Wolverine can't die.* And bullets aren't gonna do shit to Wolverine. He's had his brain turned to mush by the Hulk and his heart exploded, neither of which could kill him.



I'm loving your proof.


----------



## neodragzero (May 17, 2009)

Does everyone remember how Valentine was eaten up by one of Alucard's hounds? That's where Wolverine is going.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 17, 2009)

if Galactus can't kill Wolverine what can alucard do against him?
absorb him? no wolverine willpower is up there and he can come back from the dead by fighting the gatekeeper(Xavier also given him some mental barrier)


----------



## neodragzero (May 17, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> if Galactus can't kill Wolverine what can alucard do against him?
> absorb him? no wolverine willpower is up there and he can come back from the dead by fighting the gatekeeper(Xavier also given him some mental barrier)



Where exactly is it suggested that willpower had anything to do with getting out of Alucard's hound's stomach? Adamantium isn't the same as Walter's wires in properties whatsoever. I'm just gonna ignore the Galactus statement in general.


----------



## The Terror of DeathSkieth (Mar 21, 2010)

i agree by the way alucard absorb soul tho the blood he drinks so to speak all he need to do is drink alot of Wolverine's blood, and that may cause his death because those Adamantium bones and claws really cant stop him from dieing of blood lose and as for be able to take a bit it funny because i think alucard could take almost all of the x men  he and he would get all their powers lol i mean look at all his powers 
i will list them  now

Alucard demonstrates, in various incarnations of the series Hellsing, an astonishing and overwhelming range of supernatural attacks; these include, but are probably not limited to: 
 	Immortality (which is connected with how many souls he has absorbed). 
 	Regeneration: Alucard's ability to regenerate is considerably greater than any other vampire's, and may be due to the Hellsing family's experimentation. He has regenerated from a pool of blood and from being blown to shreds by gunfire. 
 	Superhuman senses. 
 	Incredible accuracy: Alucard has been known to hit targets at great range (one kilometer) using handguns while looking the other way. 
 	Superhuman strength: Extent is unknown, but Alucard can physically rip humans apart with ease. 
 	Superhuman speed: He can move faster than can be seen. 
 	Intangibility: The ability to pass through solid objects. 
 	Invisibility: He seems to turn invisible for a moment when fighting Incognito in the Gonzo anime. 
 	The ability to defy gravity to an uncertain limit. He is also seen leaping impossible distances and can run up walls. 
 	Manipulation of shadows into physical form. (Although vampires controlling shadows isn't unheard of, the black-and-white artwork usually used for manga sometimes makes it difficult to distinguish between blood and shadows.) 
 	Shape shifting: Alucard can transform himself or parts of himself into bats, insects, snakes, hell hounds, a little girl, an amorphous mass of darkness, and many other forms 
 	The ability to control the weather to an unknown limit, as demonstrated by the fog created when he returned to London aboard the H.M.S Eagle. 
 	Teleportation. 
 	Telekinesis: In the Gonzo anime series, Alucard is able to lift a FREAK chip and was able to load the Jackal and pull its slide mentally. The exact weight of these things is unknown, but Alucard is never seen using telekinesis to move anything heavier than a human being. In the manga, Alucard locks the door of the hotel exit when pursuing a GATE officer, stating that "it won't open" when the officer attempted to escape. 
 	Telepathy: In the anime, Alucard can speak telepathically to anyone he chooses; but in the manga, his telepathy is limited to his fledgling. In the Anime he spoke telepathically to Integra when she was about to get killed by her uncle. 
 	Mind reading: In the Gonzo anime series, Alucard can read the mind of anyone he chooses; but in the manga, he can only read the minds of the people whose souls he has absorbed. 
 	Mind Control or Hypnosis (fans sometimes call it the "sex beam" after a remark from Pip). 
 	Summoning familiars, the souls of those whose blood he has sucked in a variety of forms that either sprout from his body or swarm about him as an army numbering in the thousands. These familiars can also include animals such as horses and the weapons and abilities that the familiars possessed in life, but Alucard can only use this ability when control art restriction system level zero is released. These souls act as a sort of backup for attacks that could potentially harm Alucard. If hit with such an attack, it destroys the familiars rather than harming Alucard to an irreparable extent. 
 	The ability to suck a person's blood and absorb their soul and, consequently, their knowledge and memories. (Example: He learns more about Millennium after absorbing Tubalcain.) He can also absorb blood through his clothes and skin, as he does with Luke Valentine's blood after his hell hound had eaten Luke's body. 
 	Hibernation: Alucard is able to survive long periods of time without consuming blood, but is able to fight at a usual level of strength after drinking blood. 
 	Apparent immunity or great resistance to the weaknesses most vampires possess. His abilities and health are not in any way compromised by such things as sunlight or silver. In fact, it appears that the only weapons capable of harming him to any real extent are the most holy of Christian artifacts, such as Father Anderson after augmenting his abilities with Helena's Nail. 
 	The ability to sense supernatural activity (In Hellsing: The Dawn, Alucard knew the Captain was a werewolf the moment he saw him, and in the OVA, could see the blessings on Father Anderson's bayonets). 
 	In addition to his superhuman abilities, Alucard also possess centuries of combat experience. While he usually relies on crushing his opponents with sheer power, he does at times use strategy. When he fought Alhambra, Alucard used shadow duplicates to distract him, allowing Alucard to close the distance between them and deliver the deathblow. 
While not directly confirmed, it appears that Alucard has aquired Schrodinger's quantum reality manipulation powers after absorbing him during the Millenium incident. This would grant him the ability to exist wherever and however he wishes, although it took him 30 years to be able to use this apparent power due to the complex nature of it.


----------



## ShadowLordZ (Mar 21, 2010)

Fairly straightforward. Wolverine joins the countless many who have already been absorbed into Alucards infernal existence.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alucard would pretty much soul suck him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 21, 2010)

Alucard wins


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 21, 2010)

If Kenpachi stomp Wolverine in that past thread, what is him going to do to Alucard?


----------



## Blade (Mar 21, 2010)

Necro thread

Alucard is murdering Logan


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2010)

Considering when Wolverine dies he fights for his soul and comes back, are we so sure?  What iteration of Logan.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Mar 22, 2010)

Raigen said:


> Can't soul absorb unless the other guy is dead, and Wolverine can't die. And bullets aren't gonna do shit to Wolverine. He's had his brain turned to mush by the Hulk and his heart exploded, neither of which could kill him.


Bullshit. Valentine was still alive when he got eaten up.



Itachi2000 said:


> if Galactus can't kill Wolverine what can alucard do against him?
> absorb him? no wolverine willpower is up there and he can come back from the dead by fighting the gatekeeper(Xavier also given him some mental barrier)


That bullshit isn't anywhere even near imlied.



Agmaster said:


> Considering when Wolverine dies he fights for his soul and comes back, are we so sure?  What iteration of Logan.


Doesn't matter. He just absorbs Wolverine and turns him into his slave.

Also, I doubt there's much Wolverine can do to Alucard...cut him? Alucard regens. He's regened from a _pool of blood_ before. And seeing as he was joking around the whole time, I'd call it casually, however he hasn't done it enough. As much a Wolverine fan I am, he can't do much. He can't cut fast enough, and he can't through blood either, so.... I doubt he could even take one of Alucard's lives due to regen....


----------



## The Terror of DeathSkieth (Mar 29, 2010)

lol i very much agree with you paulatreides0 there there is really no way for Wolverine to win last time i checked he did not have blessed claws for silver ones so in the long run alucard would find wolverine as his fav person to fight + if alucard can summon all the people he has killed bam they hold wolverine down or weaken him to the point of not being able to move and alucard bites him i really want to know who would win wolverines reg or alucard sucking bloody lol this is what it comes down to.


----------

